# September Dog Sitting Options in Lisbon?



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

I may need to go out of town for a few days next month and wondered if anyone knew of some options for dog-sitting/boarding in Lisbon, as I cannot take my dog, who is a well-behaved, 4yr. old, neutered, Black Lab mutt. I live near the Rato Metro station, and have already visited the vet on Rua Sao Bento, and know they offer kenneling services, but am hoping for someplace more comfortable. I don't have a car, so I'll need someplace accessible via subway. 

Any suggestions?

Many thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PM me the dates. I am seeing my rescue friend who recommended the vet at the weekend. I will ask her


----------



## MamaDuck (Aug 19, 2014)

I know someone who runs a pet sitting business in Lisbon. not sure if I can put here the link to their FB page though?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NO Mammaduck you can`t sorry!


----------

